# Betta's Hear Music??



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I was just curious because as a classically trained opera singer and being in a metal band I tend to sing a lot to practice. I seem to be like Snow White because my rats and cat always have come up to me when I practice singing and lately Aquarius is starting to do the same. He swims to the front of his tank and watches until I stop. Sometimes he does it when I play some of my music I listen to as well like Nightwish. Really loves the Oceanborn CD ironically xD. It just makes me think through all that water can they hear things outside the tank clearly? Or is he simply just watching what I am doing and incapable of hearing music?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Betta hear perfectly well. Don't know how much they appreciate music, though. You might experiment and observe.

They can be trained come when called. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sound travels through water. So betta fish do hear.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Betta hear perfectly well. Don't know how much they appreciate music, though. You might experiment and observe.
> 
> They can be trained come when called. Ask me how I know.


How do you train them? I can only tell my betta to stop and go.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Two out of my four will ignore me until they hear me call them. It's in the intonation, I'm sure. I can talk anywhere around them, but they don't respond energetically until I call (sing) their name.

I just tried it. They respond to the pitch...the notes.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG this is rather cool that they can be trained to come when called.

Aquarius seems to 'enjoy' calmer music over metal. I think maybe metal music is too harsh with the high hats and druming but Nightwish and Epica are mild enough for him. He swims to the front of his tank when i play opera music though and seems like he is listening to it with me. He especially seems to like nature and Celtic, maybe because it's lighter on the ears and more calm? The song Dovahkin from Skyrim woke him from a dead sleep and he swam over to the front of his tank. This is pretty damn cute stuff he is doing.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried training my betta like a dog: say something and when she does it I give her a treat. Believe it or not it actually worked!

I did try the pitch. my betta responds to high pitches.


----------



## celie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just going to post about Bettas and music until I saw this thread. 

Today, when I got back from work, I started to play my guitar, which I haven't done in a while. I noticed that Lex got super excited when I started playing... at least I hope it was excitement and not him going crazy or mad at me. At one point I started to play a lullaby and he actually went towards his sleeping spot and stayed still for a few seconds, until I messed up. I thought it was pretty funny and cute. I haven't played music from computer, so I don't know how he would respond to the different type of music yet. I hope we enjoy the same genre. haha


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Lil Sano watches me play piano. Sometimes he wiggles his little butt just a bit  
He also enjoys when I go on youtube and listen to stuff. He likes watching T.V with me, especially The Big Bang Theory. lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder if there is music and sounds betta prefer over others. I would be interested in finding this out and writing a special album for my fishy boy.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

All animals love music. Even plants (dont laugh google it). They all respond, and I guess just as people love different kinds of sounds betta will most likely do so too, given their characters.

I know my canaries sing when they hear certain pop songs.
Classic would be the best bet though since it has a way of... reaching the soul.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

My husband got a nice set of used 4' tall floor speakers a month ago. They are set up on either side of his desk, and his betta is on it's own shelf on his desk, only a foot from 1 speaker. He likes music like guns'n'roses, techno, rock and such He puts it on kind of loud and his betta seems to love it. He's much more energetic than mine and seems more social when the music is playing. I listen to mostly country music, but my radio is at my mother's rental house that I've been fixing up to change tenants, and I keep forgetting to bring it home. I'll see if there's any difference in how he acts when I put it on.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Teaching Perry to come for breakfast!


----------

